# Google- Yogurt-type probiotic eases digestive discomfort - Reuters UK



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Yogurt-type probiotic eases digestive discomfortReuters UK, UKPrevious research has shown probiotic products -- those containing microorganisms that aid digestion -- are beneficial for people with *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (IBS) and other digestive problems, Guyonnet and colleagues point out in their article in *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

